# FAMP Installation WordPress 4.6.1,1



## S1L1K0N (Oct 8, 2016)

FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p18
Apache24
MySQL 5.5
PHP-5.6
WordPress 4.6.1,1

wordpress-4.6.1,1 possibly missing dependency php56-filter-5.6.26

Fresh installation of wordpress-4.6.1,1 via pkg install on FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p18

When installing the Wordfence Security 6.2.0 plugin an error was recorded on the WordPress dashboard upon said plugin activation:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function filter_var() in <apache24DocumentRoot>/wp-content/plugins/wordfence/waf/bootstrap.php on line 37

Upon further investigation this error is triggered by a missing php5x module, which is included in the package php56-filter-5.6.26

After performing "pkg install php56-filter-5.6.26" and then "service apache24 restart" WordPress dashboard fatal error was cleared/resolved.

Apologies if this is in the wrong section, I wasn't sure if this should be reported to the FreeBSD port/package team or the Wordpress team.

A bugzilla report was also created for this https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=213302

Thanks


----------



## leebrown66 (Oct 8, 2016)

I would say that's expected behaviour.  WordFence should specify that mode is required, but they don't seem to.
The WordPress port cannot know in advance which add-ons you are going to use and what those add-ons will need in order to operate correctly.


----------

